# FUNNY PICTURE OF OUR GOAT !



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi everyone !

Just wanted to share a pic that made us laugh so hard today.

My son was putting grass on the top of the fence and captured this pic:


----------



## freemotion (Sep 20, 2011)

So cute!


----------



## secuono (Sep 20, 2011)

Oh it's so scary but cute!


----------



## poorboys (Sep 21, 2011)

Too cute!!!!


----------



## Okie Amazon (Sep 21, 2011)

My God, it looks like a Star Wars character!  Hilarious pic!


----------



## theawesomefowl (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## terrilhb (Sep 21, 2011)

I love it.


----------



## MrsDieselEngineer (Sep 21, 2011)

That is sooo cute!


----------



## balluba03 (Sep 21, 2011)

This is Awesome!!


----------



## lilhill (Sep 21, 2011)




----------



## aggieterpkatie (Sep 21, 2011)

Ok, that's a good one!  I didn't notice the eyeballs until I looked a second time!


----------



## doxiemoxie (Sep 21, 2011)

Contest worthy!  I love the stem of grass caught in the beard.


----------



## jmsim93 (Sep 22, 2011)

Priceless!


----------



## EM Squared Farms (Sep 27, 2011)

Yeah, my 12 yr. old son was pretty creative !

He put the grass balanced on the top of the fence and was trying to take a pic of him standing up and that's what he captured.

I think I need to brush his teeth or something.

We didn't even notice how funny he looked until we zoomed in on him.

We'll see if he makes the calendar !

He's normally a very handsome goat !!


----------

